# Transcend’s StoreJet Cloud Allows Mobile Access and Sharing Anytime, Anywhere



## BadalGulati87 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Transcend Information, Inc.*, a leading manufacturer of storage and multimedia products, is proud to announce the release of its brand new *StoreJet Cloud 110* and *StoreJet Cloud 210* Personal Cloud Storage products. Featuring anywhere access and sharing, automatic data backup, and media streaming, Transcend’s StoreJet Cloud offers a centralized 4TB and 8TB storage capacity and fast transfer speeds for users to access and share their files whenever and wherever they are. The 2-bay StoreJet Cloud 210 additionally offers data mirroring (RAID 1) to protect users’ data with greater redundancy.

*Anywhere Access and Secure Sharing
*Transcend’s StoreJet Cloud allows users to access all of their data-wherever they might be-while storing it all at home. With a stable Internet connection, users can freely access all personal files stored on their StoreJet Cloud through Transcend’s exclusive StoreJet Cloud web link and iOS or Android app. Transcend’s StoreJet Cloud also allows multiple personal accounts to be created by family members and friends. Each account is individually maintained and securely protected. Users can also easily share digital files via the public folder, instead of spending hours transferring files with traditional sharing schemes.

*Fast and Easy Auto Backup
*With up to 8TB of storage capacity, users can backup files on their desktops, laptops, and mobile devices to a central location. When connected to their home Wi-Fi network, StoreJet Cloud can automatically back up all photos and videos stored on users’ mobile devices the moment they get home. Transcend’s StoreJet Cloud also offers a one-touch backup function when a USB flash drive or external hard drive is connected to the rear USB 3.0 port. For Mac users, StoreJet Cloud works with Apple Time Machine, enabling fast and easy backup.

*Media Streaming for Mobile Entertainment
*The Transcend StoreJet Cloud is DLNA certified to ensure smooth sharing and playback of media files among DLNA compatible devices, such as Smart TVs, Xbox and PlayStation consoles. Transcend’s StoreJet Cloud also supports AirPlay, iTunes and Chromecast. Users can play videos, music, and photos stored on the StoreJet Cloud on mobile devices via the exclusive StoreJet Cloud app for both home and mobile entertainment.

*RAID 1 Mode for Data Mirroring
*With RAID 1 mirroring mode, the 2-bay StoreJet Cloud 210 provides users with dual redundancy by internally mirroring files to ensure high reliability and data integrity. By storing two copies of the same data in two separate disk drives, the StoreJet Cloud 210 guarantees continuous operation in case of single drive failure. .

*Warranty 
*Transcend's StoreJet Cloud 110 and StoreJet Cloud 210 are both backed by Transcend's Two-year Limited Warranty.


----------

